# Fannie Field Service Companies



## reomntn (Sep 30, 2015)

Would anyone happen to know the name of the field service company(ies) that services property preservation for Fannie Mae in TX and OK?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

reomntn said:


> Would anyone happen to know the name of the field service company(ies) that services property preservation for Fannie Mae in TX and OK?


This may be the most beneficial post I have ever seen on this board, You are helping your fellow contractors out by letting them know which companies to avoid in Texas! No one wants Fannie Mae work so there shouldn't be too many chasing that waste of time.


----------



## APPSLLC (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't know about Texas, but I just received an email from Assero looking for vendors for FannieMae work in NJ. AND,.. they have a bonus program.. woo hoo!!
*Below are the Monthly REO Incentives for this Client*
*Number One Ranked Vendor – $2500.00 Bonus to Invoice Monthly*
*“Five Star” Rated Vendor*
The “Assero Five Star” program will incentivize a contractor by paying the invoice with a 10% bonus (with standard 20% deduction) for the performance period where all above minimum criteria was achieved in NET 15 days. (3.6 Average Broker Score, 95% On-time Initial)

*“Four Star” Rated Vendor*
The program will incentivize a contractor by paying the invoice with a 3% bonus(with standard 20% deduction) for the performance period where all above minimum criteria was achieved, invoice to be paid NET 15 days.
(3.1 Average Broker Score, 90% On-time Initial)

Ooooo,.. they will "incentivize" me!! (Makin me all tingly thinkin about it!)
All contingent upon % of jobs completed on time. Prices shown are minus 20% and all have that ("72 Hours completed or we will come to your house and kill your family)" warning. 

I just cancelled my GL policy too... gash darn! Cuz this looks like a wonderful opportunity to work for peanuts and stress myself to death !!


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

The only Fannie work I do is rekeys. $150 each, I probably do 20 a month.
Another fact for this board, the agent is responsible to have ALL fannie mae properties rekeyed. Of course most will say I'm lying because there is no such thing as direct work.:wallbash:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

bigdaddy said:


> The only Fannie work I do is rekeys. $150 each, I probably do 20 a month.
> Another fact for this board, the agent is responsible to have ALL fannie mae properties rekeyed. Of course most will say I'm lying because there is no such thing as direct work.:wallbash:


I do them often for the same price and then some low ball national comes along and does the trash out.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Yep, I chuckle when I think about the poor smuck that has to trashout, cut the lawn, winterize and sales clean for $300 while I'm there for 10 minutes and clear $130-$140 after putting on a few $4 locks.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

who the xxxx would even accept these jobs


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

allure9121 said:


> who the xxxx would even accept these jobs


Uhhhh..... People on this site:surprise:
Have you ever looked at the main page? Most threads have 20 or less replies and over 1000 views!

Those would be the suckers in the shadows who work for peanuts.

And there are a bunch of members who post that work for these prices. Some will actually admit it, most do it silently.


----------



## IPS (May 24, 2015)

If I had the thought to take a picture of the rig that pulled up a property we were near to do a GC and I suppose a wint, you would all be rolling on the floor. Picture this- old 80's rusted out chevy with 2x4 reinforced body and bed. Cut off horse trailer with 2x4 walls and flooring. This was holding the 3 push mowers from 1979, a pancake compressor powered by the smallest generator i have ever seen. They were at this house for a few hrs...:vs_OMG:


----------



## mille63 (Mar 20, 2014)

IPS said:


> If I had the thought to take a picture of the rig that pulled up a property we were near to do a GC and I suppose a wint, you would all be rolling on the floor. Picture this- old 80's rusted out chevy with 2x4 reinforced body and bed. Cut off horse trailer with 2x4 walls and flooring. This was holding the 3 push mowers from 1979, a pancake compressor powered by the smallest generator i have ever seen. They were at this house for a few hrs...:vs_OMG:


Cyprexx contractor, no doubt. But I'll bet their Gen Liability and E & O is all up-to-date. :biggrin:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

bigdaddy said:


> Yep, I chuckle when I think about the poor smuck that has to trashout, cut the lawn, winterize and sales clean for $300 while I'm there for 10 minutes and clear $130-$140 after putting on a few $4 locks.




Are you using random key codes or P&P locks? If your doing the latter your not supposed to.......


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Are you using random key codes or P&P locks? If your doing the latter your not supposed to.......



We order randoms with our P&P locks. It sucks if you have to go back because you have to remember the lockbox code.


----------



## shsr (Jan 30, 2013)

We choose from our inventory on a random basis. Maybe even a ***** once every 20 properties. 

For what is worth, you will not get any push-back if you raise your initial rekey to $200. The agents pass the invoice on to FNMA and $200 is totally acceptable to them for a routine initial secure.

FHLMC will pay 225.


----------

